# Lipstick haul!



## breathofcolor (Oct 2, 2011)

In a fairly short period of time, I bought a few lip sticks. Yay, I love lip sticks. 

  	(All images are from my blog.)

  	Wet'n'Wild's Rose-bud & Mauve outta here:





  	Manhattan's 34N, which is a German company so a lot of you have probably never heard of it.





  	Aaaand Max Factor's Elixir lip stick in Bewitching Coral, but I didn't take a photo of it yet.

  	I love them all


----------



## alyxo (Oct 5, 2011)

Omg...that coral on your lips is BEAUTIFUL, I'm in love with it!!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Oct 5, 2011)

The coral does look amazing!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I agree!
  	The coral is amazing!


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 4, 2012)

im beyond obessed with those wnw matte lippies
  	i got a lot from ebay ! love all the colors


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

that lipstick looks great on you. I really love the purple lipstick too!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

looks great on you


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Love corals for this year!


----------

